# Failed Practical



## cb3ofus (Dec 26, 2010)

I am so frustrated!

I passed my EMT class Dec 14th with 2nd highest grade out of all the classes.  We had board prep and I passed all the practicals given (same ones as State Exam) with no problem.  We had State practicals at our school on the 18th) I failed all of them so I have to wait until I get the letter from the state to take exam again.  I know of a couple things I did wrong along with panicing (I was very nervous).  I went thru every scenario and wrote out what I would do in each case and never missed a beat.  Took the written exam (computer) on the 22nd, it only took me 40 min so I was sure I failed but nope, Passed!
Anyway, I am trying to get in on the next practical on Jan 22 as it is only 40 min away, after that they are all over 3 hrs away until May.
I guess I am just mad at myself because I know I can do it. I am 41 and should be able to control my fears.
Any advice?

PS: I am in Kansas but I dont think that makes a difference.

Carie


----------



## Hockey (Dec 26, 2010)

Just retest.  No big deal failing.  Learn from your msitakes and you will be better next time.  It only makes you study more


----------



## EMS49393 (Dec 26, 2010)

Is this for the national registry practical?  Accorded to NREMT, KS is a NR state.  If that's the case, you can download the practical forms from nremt.org, and use them to practice.  In addition, they have the critical fail criteria on them.  Practicing is the best thing you can do.  There is no tried and true way of getting over nerves (without pharmacological intervention), so my best advice is to get a good nights rest before the exam, take a few deep breaths, and tell yourself you're going to pass.

I have pretty bad performance anxiety as well, and several years ago I passed my paramedic practicals with no problem.  If I can get over that anxiety, anyone can.


----------



## medicRob (Dec 26, 2010)

No worries. Just study your skill sheets, watch a few skills vids on youtube (see user drietdorf), and re-test.


----------



## Aprz (Dec 27, 2010)

No offense towards you, but I just felt like saying this. Isn't it interesting how everybody that seems to fail whatever kind of test is the first or second highest score of their class? 

Good luck on your next try, but if you follow what everybody else seems to be advising, you probably won't need luck.


----------



## mgr22 (Dec 27, 2010)

If you failed all of your practicals, I think that indicates a problem beyond mastery of the material. Would you be able to take a practice run through those scripts in front of an examiner? I'm guessing there are generic issues with your performance. Perhaps, as you say, nervousness is a big factor, but almost everyone is nervous when they take those tests. You could use some honest feedback from someone with experience administering practical exams.


----------



## Scottpre (Dec 27, 2010)

*Pause, Breathe*

I have test anxiety as well. What I have found that helps is to pause and just breath for a second. Train yourself to remain calm, even in the midst of the craziness.

Always do a self-check of what every scenario needs:
1- BSI/Scene is safe
2- Rapid transport (ALS vs. BLS)
3- First vitals w/in 60 seconds
4- Second vitals w/in 5 mins
5- Articulate everything you are doing in an assertive way (i.e, "My patient is pink, warm and dry"). The examiner will correct visual ques and vitals appropriate to the scenario.

When in doubt, bring it back to the ABC's.


----------



## Sassafras (Dec 27, 2010)

I scored the actual highest scores in my written exams.  I always struggled with practicals.  Book knowledge and hands on knowledge are two entirely different beasts.  Touching someone has far greater ramifications than spouting out facts and filling in circles.  It caused a great deal of stress for me.  Even talking through scenareos would freak me out.  It was too real.  I panicked because I knew that I was theoretically working on a live human being and had the potential to make it worse for them.  My first few in class practicals I bombed.  Killed my patients in 30 seconds.  It did little for my nerves.  I took every opportunity to practice, formed practice groups, ran through it until I could run through it blindfolded. Made sure my partner was with me for all my practice groups.  Learned cues for each other to tip each other off to what they may need to do (aka I'm holding Cspine and can't get a pupils check but partner down at feet and need to cue him in that he's going to forget to do it).  Drill, drill, drill, and then drill some more.  Use the skills sheets to drill.  Then take a deep breath, and remind yourself, they are just actors, not real patients and that you aren't really going to kill anyone today.  And then enjoy the day.  It is sure to bring some memories.  Our instructor offered to have extra practice sessions.  She was tougher on us than the states level.  Made us have to finish our scenes 3-5 minutes faster than the state level before she'd let us apply for states.  Her reasons were that if we can pass her tests we WILL pass states.  She was right.  Every single person she brought to states passed.  Most of us the first time through.  (We get two shots at each scenareo in our state).  Actually she has a 100% pass rate on those she brings to states and has had that reputation for years now.  Many of us had testers ask us later if she was our teacher because they recognized our assessment style.  But her trick is to force us to do it over and over again until we can finish the tasks quicker than required at states.  

Good luck.  I'm sure you'll do fine next time.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Dec 27, 2010)

Just keep at it.

Try again.


----------



## cb3ofus (Jan 1, 2011)

*thank you*

I want to thant everyone for your support and input.

I called and scheduled my retest for 1-22-11.  I immediately felt nervous after scheduling but I am determined to do well this time.  I was thinking I wouldnt go to Starbucks that morning (I usually have 1-2 quad shot lattes a day).  I had 2 the morning of the exam and think maybe that was part of the reason for being so shaky.  Although I'm not sure I will service without my coffee  (lol).

I just found this site the day I posted my first message and am glad to see there is a lot of valuable information to gain here.

Happy New Year

Carie


----------



## hocomedic (Jan 4, 2011)

When i took my practical, i was so nervous. My advice to you is before you start, to take a deep breath and make the test seem like its just a normal EMT class scenario. It really helps. Just take your time and think about what you are doing. Post up how you did and good luck.


----------



## feldy (Jan 4, 2011)

give your instructor a call and ask him/her if they would be willing to watch you do your skills stuff in front of them one on one. Do not tell them what you think you did wrong (at first), just do it and they should be able to point out where you went wrong.

Nerves do get you and almost everyone during these tests and i get that. It is different once you are in the field doing your thing so dont get too down on yourself. A lot of people fail their practical the first time, it is just a different kind of testing experience that you can never really get used to.

I have taken the test twice, once for MA and once for the NR in Louisiana, and it did not make a difference the second time, i was still just as nervous. Just take a deep breath (let it go) then start, they give you a lot of time for these stations so try not to think about the time.


----------



## Camryn (Jan 5, 2011)

I took my practical exam just last month, and like you, was extremely nervous. I have a bit of test anxiety in general, but with practical exams it's worse. I don't like being put in any sort of spotlight, so having to get up and talk in front of people makes me extremely nervous, (actually it scares the living :censored: out of me!). However, I passed the practical without any re-takes. 

My advice would be to practice, practice, practice, and practice some more. I did pt assessments on literally everyone I know. The best thing to do is practice with someone who knows what you're doing, and knows the criteria. An instructor from your class or another EMT. Practicing with other students is good, but practicing with someone who really knows the material is better, like an instructor or someone who has been an evaluator in the past and knows the new criteria, (make sure they know it, one of my instructors in class wasn't up to date and was failing people left and right on the final class practical before the other instructor realized what was going on!). So, basically, practice until you're almost certain you can do a perfect assessment in your sleep, and then practice again!

Go to the testing place early. Give yourself time to relax a bit before you actually start your start your stations. I think being a bit familiar with the building you're in is actually helpful. You don't need to know where are all rooms for the stations are or anything, just get somewhat comfortable with your surroundings. It really helps to put your mind at ease. It might sound odd, but being in an unfamiliar place with unfamiliar people is stressful, even if you don't _feel_ stressed about it. At least it is for me. I was lucky to be able to test at my school, and the waiting area in between stations was the same classroom we had our EMT class in. Walking in, it felt just like another day of class. Which definitely calmed my nerves a ton!

When you go to your stations, take your time. Don't just walk in and start right away. I know they tell to you look at all your equipment and everything, and since you already know what equipment you have, it seems like a waste of time. It isn't. Even if you don't really look at or check everything, just make sure you know where it is and use that extra time to simply calm your nerves. I think there were a few times I walked in and dug around in an ambulance bag, not really looking at anything. I looked busy, I'm sure, but really I was just standing there trying to breathe! Also, having a good attitude goes a long way. When you're checking the equipment or just getting your bearings before starting, chat with the evaluators. They aren't mean, nasty people out to fail you or anything (well, most of them anyway!). Don't spend all day asking them their life history or anything, just say hello, ask questions if you need to, even state that you're a bit nervous. They've been through this and they know exactly how you feel, so they're usually very kind and sometimes even a bit chatty. Which is good. They aren't going to give you good marks just for being nice and talking with them, of course. The idea is just to get somewhat comfortable with the people in the room. You're not in a room with a bunch of total strangers there to judge you. You're in a room with new acquaintances and maybe even future co-workers and friends.

When you start, (and don't forget BSI!), just take your time. Don't worry about the clock ticking away. You have plenty of time to get everything done. I am terrible when it comes to time limits. I always mess up if I'm being timed, because the stop watch is all I can focus on. When I took the exam, I just pretended the evaluators weren't even there. I focused on my pt and what I was doing and tuned everything else out. Be confident in yourself. If you focus on everything that you will do wrong or did wrong the first time, you're more likely to make mistakes. Focus on what you need to do and nothing else. 

Don't forget about the EMTs that are there to help you and act as your partner. I think I had at least one in every station, except the med and trauma assessments. If you need a minute to just stop and think, and you have a partner who isn't doing anything, direct them to take over. I did this in the AED station, simply because I got distracted and forgot what my next step was. I asked one partner to take over ventilations while they other did compressions and just sat back and tried to remember what I supposed to do. It helped, for sure. In all the rush of things, (that station felt really rushed and very realistic for me, despite the pt being a mannequin), I just needed to take a quick minute and breathe. After that I flew through the rest of it.

Also, don't forget that you can talk to your patient and the evaluators. If you forget something, ask someone. Don't worry about sounding stupid for asking what the patients blood pressure was, even though they just told you ten seconds ago. They know you're nervous and that you're going to forget things that in a calmer situation you'd easily remember. You said you are more comfortable with written exams and book work, so writing stuff down may be helpful for you. If you have trouble remembering where you're at in an assessment, it might be helpful to sort of check things off as you go through it. You just checked the ABC's? Write down ABC. Then, if you get a bit lost at some point, you can look at your notepad and see what you just did. Sometimes that's all you need to refresh your memory on what the next step is. It's good if you're someone who tends to forget the steps. You can look at your list and realize that you didn't listen to lung sounds or whatever. If you realize you missed something, make it known. Listen to those lung sounds or at least verbalize that you would have. It might be a bit late, but you might still get the points for doing it. I nearly missed a critical (automatic failure) on my trauma assessment. I jumped right over "transport/pt priority" and started my rapid scan. I was at the guy's head when I realized this, because he stated that his head hurt when I touched it, and I turned to the evaluator and told him that it was a priority patient and I would transport immediately after the initial rapid assessment. I still passed. If I had gotten down to the chest and then realized this, I probably would've failed it. 

The most important thing, I think, out of all of that stuff I just said, is to remain calm. Since you had such high scores in class and passed the written, you obviously know the material, so it's probably just nerves. Just remember the critical criteria. If you walk out of a station and realize that you forgot something minor, don't stress about it, because you're not going to fail. Just don't stress. After each station, forget about it. Don't start thinking about what you missed and every little mistake you might have made, because you'll just walk into your next station thinking about that instead of what you need to do in the new station. What's done is done. If you have to retake a station, it's not a big deal. Don't psych yourself out stressing over it. I was 100 percent certain that I failed a station, only to have passed it. Just focus on the present task, not the past ones or the future ones. And never, ever think about the time. As long as you get all the critical stuff and vitals in on time, even if you don't finish everything else on time, you will most likely pass. Someone in my class went over the time limit for the trauma assessment, and still passed, simply because he got all of the major stuff, critical criteria, and vitals done within the ten minutes.


Wow. This reply is getting a bit long. Sorry about that. I hope my advice and trip down memory lane has helped you! I wish you the best of luck on your exam. Let us know how it goes!  

Also, one more thing: I don't know if you can do this, but when I took my practical, we were allowed to look over our papers (with all the steps and criteria) before every station, we just could not take it in the room and obviously couldn't use it during. That helped a ton. Remembering all that information and all the steps is difficult, especially when you're nervous. Perhaps you should take the sheets with you when you test and ask if you can look them over in between stations.


----------



## cb3ofus (Jan 22, 2011)

*I did it!!*

I took my practicals this morning and passed all 3 with no problem.  I think it truly was just a matter of breathing and staying calm   
Thank you everyone who responding with advice and positive comments.

See I knew I could do it


----------



## Themyst (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations! 

I was really nervous when I did mine, too. I think I actually had a panic attack during the time I stood there waiting for my turn to take the practical. After the first station though, the rest was a breeze.


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 22, 2011)

cb3ofus said:


> I took my practicals this morning and passed all 3 with no problem.  I think it truly was just a matter of breathing and staying calm
> Thank you everyone who responding with advice and positive comments.
> 
> See I knew I could do it



I'm gona take a stab in the dark, were you from the Paola class? Cause your test dates were the same as mine. I was in the Fscc Fscott class?:unsure:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 22, 2011)

congrats. and you only had to do 3? what were the three?


----------



## cb3ofus (Jan 23, 2011)

cmetalbend--Nope I'm in Kansas,Wichita area

firefite--  Patient assessment-airway-fracture management


----------



## cmetalbend (Jan 23, 2011)

I used to live in Wichita, the family still does. Anyway, do you know anything about their volunteer EMS? B)


----------



## bstone (Jan 24, 2011)

I failed the advanced trauma patient assessment for my NREMT-Intermediate practical because we were taught wrong in class. I had to go back to free retraining and they paid for my retest. Keep this in mind when you go through the NREMT practical sheets.


----------



## cb3ofus (Jan 24, 2011)

cmetalbend-

Sedgwick County has EMT volunteer service.  You are required to work 24 hrs a month and attend 2 Monday night meetings.  This is strictly volunteer as an EMT unless you are attending paramedic classes then they will pay you to work.

I had my ride alongs with them and I really enjoyed it.  I am going to apply with them as soon as I get my card (?) in the mail.  I intend on beginning Paramedic classes in Aug.  I am however on the volunteer service here in my small town but we only get about 300 calls a year so I wont gain much experience here.


Carie


----------

